# Solved: Apache + PHP = error



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure if this is better suited here or in "Web & Email", but...

Setting up a new server with the latest Apache 2.2 and PHP5, and having a little problem: I only get "500 Internal Server Error" messages when trying to run PHP scripts. I let the PHP install do its thing, but it appears to have missed something. I've been comparing the httpd.conf with another on a working Apache 2.0/PHP4 server and it seems to be okay... also found a handy tutorial (http://www.expertsrt.com/tutorials/Matt/install-apache.html#ConfigApache) and compared what's there, but still no joy... any suggestions as to where I should look or what I might be missing?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I would start looking at Apache's "error_log" file to see if any PHP engine "issue" are being logged by Apache. The "500 Internal Server Error" message means the PHP engine that was running the script had a problem and didn't terminate cleanly.

Also, can you run ANY PHP scripts? Try making a test script like this:


```
<? phpinfo(); ?>
```
 Save that in a file called "test.php" or something and see if Apache can run that for you successfully or not.

Peace...


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

I was trying to run a phpinfo.php file and getting that error. I did find it though - a couple of the default PHP extensions configured in PHP.ini weren't loading and causing PHP not to operate at all. Hashed them out, and now it works


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great!

Peace...


----------

